

On Journeys - tshtf
http://lcamtuf.blogspot.com/2015/03/on-journeys.html

======
striking
As a Polish emigrant who's 15 years younger, a lot of this reminded me of the
journey my parents had to undertake to get to the United States. But it's more
than that. It's a reflection that applies to the intimidating nature of any
major undertaking. I especially recall my parents about the realization that
they had nothing more than a little bit of spare money and that they felt like
they were "running at the moon with a hatchet," and imagining that it would
come down.

Thank you for writing this essay. I emotionally reacted.

